# Whats some good Muscle Recovery?



## Vikingblood (Mar 6, 2009)

I am currently going through some jiu jitsu ju and mauy thai training, and the way I feel after comming home feels like every muscle has been been ripped out. I need some muscle recovery recommendations waking up sore every day sucks.

Thanks


----------



## zombul (Mar 6, 2009)

I can relate to you on every level my friend and you are going to have to just pull through it because I havn't found anything to help at this point. I even lift 2 days a week after training and it's a horrible workout because I'm drained but nothing seems to help me recover noticably.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 6, 2009)

whats your typical day of eating look like?


----------



## Vikingblood (Mar 6, 2009)

Oats/bread for breakfeast

Lunch Usually fish or chicken wraps

Protein bars between meals sometimes

Dinner pasta/chicken/ or something similar


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 6, 2009)

Of course. What is that like 2000 calories if youre lucky?  

No veggies/fiber?? Try getting about 5 servings a day and see how you feel.  Plus youre up shit creek because youre doing so much activity.

Raw,Steamed, Stir Fry, ....and some fruit.   Plus you probably need to up the fiber.


----------



## jk7761 (Mar 7, 2009)

I can relate.
I'm 47,I've been doing martial arts for 2 1/2 years now. I changed my eating habits 2 years ago. Which included watching my macros, bumping up my protein. I train 4 to five days a week for 1.5 to 3 hours each day.

I've been trying to work in some weight lifting but the soreness after really ruined my training for the week.

Next January I will be training for my black belt and I want to go into training in the best shape possible. 
This past january after much research I decided to try increasing my protein intake and timing and include CEE  capsules.

I'm using Ironmag lab CEE. I take 3 capsules before workouts and 3 after with a protein shake. 

My recovery time has been greatly reduced. Even after weightlifting. Also the weights I'm lifting has increased.

Also my karate workouts are getting much easier. Even the 'kids' are having a hard time keeping up with me and I'm usually the last guy left in the ring still ready to go.

Three weeks ago the current candidates started their training. I'm uke for one. I'm getting thrown at least 100 times a night.

 After the first night I was pretty sore the next few days and skipped my training therefor I skipped my CEE. I was sore for a week.  I decided to take my CEE and increased to 4 capsules on non-training days and 8 on traing days and I feel much better.This past week I was a little sore for two days but pretty much ready to go.

There are alot of aspects to taking ukemi.
Relaxation, muscle adaptation.

I would start by drinking plenty of water, no caffeine(you must stay relaxed), plenty of ice for after.

Most importantly plentyof vitamin I (ibuprofin).

Have fun


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 7, 2009)

again...you are what you eat.

Protein and good carbs after your workout.


----------



## plums_jp (Mar 8, 2009)

Food !!!!


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 8, 2009)

protein powder.


----------

